# [Sammelthread] LinX Bench, Wie viel Rohrechenleistung hat eure CPU



## ILAN12346 (26. März 2010)

*Edit PCGH_Stephan: Dieser Thread wird nicht mehr aktualisiert. Hier geht es zur neuen LinX-Benchmark-Liste: [Ranking] LinX Bench Reloaded*


---

*[Sammelthread] LinX Bench (*Linpack*) , Wie viel Rohrechenleistung hat eure CPU* 


sicher haben viele das Tool (LinX) schon benutzt um die Stabilität ihrer CPU zu testen, aber das das tool die Rohleistung einer CPU ausgibt ignorieren viele, daher hier der Bench Thread für die GFlops eurer CPU.


das Benchen an sich:
Es ist zu empfehlen den 64Bit Mode zu verwenden, da die Leistung bis zu 25% höher ausfällt, natürlich müsst ihr den 32Bit Mode nutzen wenn ihr zb. ein XP Home oder Vista 32 Bit als Betriebssystem nutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Kategorien:
1. Festtakt, der 2600 MHz (+/- 10 MHz) betragen soll
2. Frei Wählbarer Takt (ggf. OC)

Die Regeln:​Das Ergebnis muss in dieser Form angegeben werden

Username | CPU | Takt(in MHz) | GFlop 



			
				Beispiel schrieb:
			
		

> Blechdesigner|Athlon II X4 620|2599.9|33.28



es weden die GFlop´s peak angegeben, bzw der höchste wert, wenn ihr mehrere runs macht

Alle "Tweaks" Angeben (z.B. Prio)

Pro ergebniss muss ein Bild als Anhang hinzugefügt werden, in diesem muss man CPU-z und Linx sehen.

Jeder User Kann Pro Kategorien bis zu 3 CPU´s eintragen lassen (wenn man zb noch einen 2. oder 3. PC hat)

MFG ILAN12346 und Viel Spaß beim Benchen 


​Ranking (Festtakt):



||Name |Prozessor |Takt in MHz |Ergebnis in GFlop|Link
Platz|*1* |Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 2600.4 | 75.12|
Link
Platz|*2* |chillinmitch | Core i7 2600K | 2608.9 | 60.64 | 
Link
Platz|*3* | 45thFuchs | Phenom II X6 1090T | 2602.0 | 53.02 | 
Link
Platz|*4* | Chaule | Phenom II X6 1090T | 2608.6 | 48.95 | Link
Platz|*5* | Ezio | Phenom II X6 1090T | 2599.9 | 47.04 | Link
Platz|*6* | Schrotti | Core i7 860 | 2608.4 | 38.82 | Link
Platz|*7* | Blechdesigner | Core i7 860 | 2600.0 | 38.72 | Link
Platz| *8*|Softy | i5-2500K | 2602,6 | 38,39 | Link
Platz|*9* | Softy | Phenom II X4 965 | 2608.7 | 36.10| Link
Platz|*10* | Kryptonite | Phenom II X4 945 | 2596.7 | 34.86 | Link
Platz|*11* | Aequitas | Core i7 975 XE | 2606.5 | 34.55 | Link
Platz|*12* | theLamer | Core i7 920 | 2606.4 | 34.53 | Link
Platz|*12* | ILAN12346 | Phenom II X4 940 | 2608.8 | 34.39 | Link
Platz|*13* | Malk | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (B3) | 2604.3 | 33.86 | Link
Platz|*14* | Blechdesigner | Athlon II X4 620 | 2599.9 | 33.28 | Link
Platz|*15* | Colonel Faulkner | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) | 2601.0 | 32.94 | Link
Platz|*16* | KEENDEEN | Core 2 Duo E7300 | 2599.3 | 17.85 | Link
Platz|*17* | Cheater | Core 2 Duo E6400 | 2606.8 | 14.27 | Link
Platz|*18* | Chicago | Athlon X2 3800+ | 2603.4 | 07.11 | LinkRanking (Freier Takt):



||Name |Prozessor |Takt in MHz |Ergebnis in GFlop|Link
Platz|*1*|Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 5000.9 | 139.39 | 
Link
Platz|*2*|chillinmitch | Core i7 2600K | 5000,5 | 114,12 | Link
Platz|*3*| 45thFuchs | Phenom II X6 1090T | 4122.0 | 80.03 | Link
Platz|*4*| Ezio | Phenom II X6 1090T | 4218.8|75.38 | Link
Platz|*5*| Cyris | Phenom II X6 1090T | 4264.4|74.79 | Link
Platz|*6*|Softy | i5-2500K | 5015,2 | 71,51 | Link
Platz|*7*|Riot_deluxe | Phenom II X6 1090T| 4118.0 | 71.44 | Link
Platz|*8*| Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T | 4093.6 | 68.32| Link
Platz|*9*| Blechdesigner | Core i7 860 | 4400.0| 63.71 | Link
Platz|*10*| ILAN12346 | 2*Xeon E5630 | 2660.0| 61.93 | Link
Platz|*11*| Crazy_O | Core i7 920 | 4200.0 | 60.54 | Link
Platz|*12*| theLamer | Core i7 920 | 4461.8 | 60.07 | Link
Platz|*13*| Mr:Freez | Core 2 Quad Q9550 | 4205.6 | 58.91 | Link
Platz|*14*| Fr3@k | Core i5 750 | 3809.5 | 55.01 | Link
Platz|*15*|Softy | Phenom II X4 965 | 4109.7 | 54.00 | Link
Platz|*16*| KOF328 | Core i7 860 | 3707.6 | 52.72 | Link
Platz|*17*| Boti261980 | Phenom II X4 965 (C3) | 4000.0 | 51.93 | Link
Platz|*18*|KlawWarYoshi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4199.8 | 51.29 | Link
Platz|19| Dude101 | Phenom II X4 965 | 4013.8 | 50.86 | Link
Platz|*20*|MezZo_Mix | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 4100.0 | 48,04| Link
Platz|*21*|Kryptonite | Phenom II X4 945 | 3645.2 | 47.39| Link
Platz|*22*|Chicago | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) | 3400.1 | 44.56 | Link
Platz|*23*| ILAN12346 | Phenom II X4 940 | 3611.9 | 44.46 | Link
Platz|*24*| Malk | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (B3) | 3399.2 | 42.36 | Link
Platz|*25*| Colonel Faulkner | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) | 3213.0 | 42.32 | Link
Platz|2*6*| henmar | Core 2 Duo E8500 | 4301.7 | 30.13 | Link
Platz|*27*| KEENDEEN | Core 2 Duo E7300 | 4000.0 | 25.81 | Link
Platz|*28*| ATIFan22| Core i3 2100| 3091.9 | 22.42 | Link
Platz|*29*|NCphalon|Athlon II X2 240|3528.5|21.97|Link
Platz|*30*| Chicago | Athlon X2 3800+ | 3101.4 | 8.27 | Link
Platz|*31*| Fr3@k | ATOM N270 | 1596.1 | 0.56 | Link
Platz|*32*|Stevii | Pentium 4 | 1598.6 | 0.44| Link


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. März 2010)

dann Fang ich mal an 


ILAN12346 / Phenom II X4 940 / 2608.8 MHz / 34,39 GFlop

ILAN12346 / Phenom II X4 940 / 3611.9 MHz / 44,46 GFlop

Tweaks: alles geschlossen (Steam, usw), Explorer.exe geschlossen, Prio. auf Echtzeit 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## KOF328 (26. März 2010)

KOF328 / i7 860 / 3707.6 MHz / 52,7 GFlop
 (smt off)
Tweaks : keine

MfG KOF


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. März 2010)

Bin nichtmehr N1 

aber 2.

von 2 ....... 

naja ich hoffe es machen noch mehr mit.

Es ist natürlich euch überlassen was ihr bei Problems oder bei Runs einstellt, am letztendlichem GFlop-wert ändert es nichts
aber bei Problems sollte es Mindestens 10000 sein, damit die CPU auch ihre voll Leistung nutzen kann.


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

Werde morgen einfach mal schauen, was ein i7 920 mit 4,4 GHz inkl.  HT und DDR3-2000 bringt 
heute nicht mehr


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Werde morgen einfach mal schauen, was ein i7 920 mit 4,4 GHz inkl. HT und DDR3-2000 bringt
> heute nicht mehr


 
yay, bin mal gespannt 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## keendeen (27. März 2010)

KEENDEEN / E7300 / 2599 MHz / 17,85 GFlop
KEENDEEN / E7300 / 4000 MHz / 25,81 GFlop


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2010)

Ziemlich schlecht wie ich finde.... eig müsste der i7 doch mehr können? Egal, das windoof ist auch extrem zugemüllt usw, da ist das nicht verwunderlich 
DDR3-2000 ist minimal schneller als DDR3-1600 mit 6-7-5-15 1T
Und 8 Threads gehen mal gar nicht... das Ergebnis is viel schlechter

Tweaks: keine

theLamer / i7 920 / 2606.4 MHz / 34,53 GFlop

OC kommt noch


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

@ keendeen

uff, bisschen viel Vcore fürnen e7300 @ 4, meiner is 24/7 @ 4 und ich brauch nur 1,38 (oder so, und das is schon mehr als viele andere mit e73)

@theLamer

noin, hast mich ganz knapp vom 1. Platz gehauen 

naja, ich geh von aus das du mit OC vllt die 60 Knackst 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2010)

60 sind okay, aber der RAM wird irgendwann instabil bei CL6, hatte ihn nur @ 1,65V laufen... egal, irgendwann benche ich das Ding nochmal.. 
CPU hat auf jeden Fall noch einiges an Reserven (4,6 GHz sollten unter Luft noch gehen)


theLamer / i7 920 / 4461.8 MHz / 60,07 GFlop

Ach ja, keine Tweaks ausser ein zugemülltes Windoof xD


----------



## Malk (27. März 2010)

Malk / Intel C2Q6600B3 / 2604.3 MHz / 33,86 GFlop

Malk / Intel C2Q6600B3 / 3034.4 MHz / 37,97 GFlop

Tweaks: keine


Wenn ich endlich meine Wkü erhalte wird sicher noch mehr drinne sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ach ja, keine Tweaks ausser ein zugemülltes Windoof xD


 
yay, der macht sicher 50%+ 


nice 



Malk schrieb:


> Wenn ich endlich meine Wkü erhalte wird sicher noch mehr drinne sein


 
3,6 müssten da drinn sein, mit wakü  

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## keendeen (27. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> @ keendeen
> 
> uff, bisschen viel Vcore fürnen e7300 @ 4, meiner is 24/7 @ 4 und ich brauch nur 1,38 (oder so, und das is schon mehr als viele andere mit e73)




ja ich weiß auch nicht aber er braucht das. im bios muss ich 1.65v einstellen damit er 4ghz packt. meine theorie ist das irgend ne andere bios einstellung falsch sein könnte und eine andere spannung dazu steigt, die cpu aber eigentlich garnicht soviel braucht. haste ne idee?


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> ja ich weiß auch nicht aber er braucht das. im bios muss ich 1.65v einstellen damit er 4ghz packt. meine theorie ist das irgend ne andere bios einstellung falsch sein könnte und eine andere spannung dazu steigt, die cpu aber eigentlich garnicht soviel braucht. haste ne idee?


 
hm, was haste sonst für spannungen?

nb usw ?

aber 24/7 ist das mehr als bedenklich ._.

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Malk (27. März 2010)

update:
Malk / Intel C2Q6600B3 / 3160.0 MHz / 40,21 GFlop

Werde gleich probieren ob ich noch weiter komme, Vcore ist ja eigentlich noch nicht kritisch...

Edit: Hab auf 3,2GHz hochgetaktet aber das Ergebnis ist geringer... lässt die CPU wohl Takte aus weil es sonst zu heiß wird. Werde dann mal wieder zu den stabilen 3160 zurück gehen


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

jop, mach das 

wenn´s die temps mitmahcen is eig alles < ~1,45 unbedenklich (Aussage Ohne Gewähr  )

was haste denn für temps? 

MFg Ilan12346


----------



## Malk (27. März 2010)

Hab grad Linx für 5 Tests durchlaufen lassen:
Core Temp 0.99.5: Kern 1 bis 4 im Durchschnitt 58.5
Real Temp 3.40:    Kern 1 bis 4 im Durchschnitt 64.0
Speedfan für Heatspreader: ~55
Bei 1,35 VCore im Bios & 1,304 - 1,280 VCore bei CPU-Z(Schwankung)
Musst bedenken, dass ich n B3 und keinen C0 habe...


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

uff, 62,2° maxT is hard (ich hab 62° maxT laut AMD )

MFg ILAn12345


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2010)

Hat der RAM-Takt eigentlich spürbaren Einfluss? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dem Ding ist ein getunter RAM ziemlich egal 
Ob nun DDR3 1600 oder DDR3-1700@ CL6 oder DDR3-2000 @ CL8 - keine großen Unterschiede, bzw. innerhalb der Messtoleranz...


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. März 2010)

ist auch so 

es wird nur die Leistung der CPU Gemessen

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Mr:Freez (28. März 2010)

Mr:Freez / q9550 / 2826 MHz / 40,07 GFlops
Mr:Freez / q9550 / 4003 MHz / 54,45 GFlops


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. März 2010)

Mr:Freez schrieb:


> Mr:Freez / q9550 / 2826 MHz / 40,07 GFlops
> Mr:Freez / q9550 / 4003 MHz / 54,45 GFlops


 
der 4r is nice 

aber 2,8 Failed bisschen ^^



> 1. Festtakt, der 2600 MHz (+/- 10 MHz) betragen soll


 
MFG Ilan12346


----------



## Mr:Freez (28. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> der 4r is nice
> 
> aber 2,8 Failed bisschen ^^
> 
> ...


  hups naja vielleicht wird der 2,6er nachgereicht
Und oc sollte auch was drinn sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. März 2010)

jo


----------



## Dude101 (28. März 2010)

Dude101 / Phenom II X4 965  / 3411.5 MHz / 44,07 GFlop Link
 
Tweaks:alle Programme im Hintergrund aus inkl. Explorer, Prio auf hoch, Aero und sontiges Design-Firlefanz aus


----------



## KOF328 (28. März 2010)

ich liefer den 2,6er auch noch wenn ich zurueck aus polen bin^^
gruesse ausm osten, ps: qwerty tastaturen stinken ._.


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. März 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Dude101 / Phenom II X4 965 / 3411.5 MHz / 44,07 GFlop Link


 
Nice, nochn bisschen mehr OC und du hast mich 

edit: 

ah, sry 
dein Bild fehlt und ohne ist schlecht



KOF328 schrieb:


> ich liefer den 2,6er auch noch wenn ich zurueck aus polen bin^^
> gruesse ausm osten, ps: qwerty tastaturen stinken ._.


 


ach qwerty geht schon ^_^ 

Krall dir da nen PC und hau den auf 2,6 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Dude101 / Phenom II X4 965  / 3411.5 MHz / 44,07 GFlop Link
> 
> Tweaks:alle Programme im Hintergrund aus inkl. Explorer, Prio auf hoch, Aero und sontiges Design-Firlefanz aus


*Hust* - Screenshot?


----------



## Dude101 (28. März 2010)

Ups wusste doch da fehlt was xD mom


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. März 2010)

schon besser 

*updaten*

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Dude101 (28. März 2010)

Warum OC? Hab doch garnix übertaktet. Das wird doch net wegem dem 1MHz über der 10MHz-Grenze sein, oder doch?


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. März 2010)

nene, hab übersehen das das ein 965er ist^^
dachte das isn 940er ;D

Aber naja. man hat ja nicht umsonst ne BE und dann auchnoch C3 ;D
da geht richtig was, bei deinem prozzi

die Grenze gibt´s nur bei der 1. katigorie^^
bei der 2. ist der takt egal, versuch was geht 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Dude101 (28. März 2010)

Nach dem letzten Bios-Update wurden meine Profile gelöscht bzw können nichtmehr geladen werden. Werd mich die Woche mal wieder dran machen um ans Optimum ranzukommen. Der OC Wert wird dann noch nachgeliefert ;D


----------



## KOF328 (28. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Krall dir da nen PC und hau den auf 2,6
> 
> MFG ILAN12346



den laptop kann ich schomma garnich ocen 
sonst hab ich meinen alten medion, ersten eigenen pc hier mitgenommen und an meine cousine verschenkt (in guten haenden, die ist 16 keine sorge ) und 1 etage hoeher steht irgendein uralt pc, mit pentium 3 oder so 
alles oem, sonst wuerd ich doch slebstverstaendlich ergebnisse liefern 

ich geh mich jetz auf ohr hauen.
MfG KOF


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> den laptop kann ich schomma garnich ocen
> sonst hab ich meinen alten medion, ersten eigenen pc hier mitgenommen und an meine cousine verschenkt (in guten haenden, die ist 16 keine sorge ) und 1 etage hoeher steht irgendein uralt pc, mit pentium 3 oder so
> alles oem, sonst wuerd ich doch slebstverstaendlich ergebnisse liefern
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst doch mal aus Spaß den P3er "Linxen" also ohne OC oder so, nurmal um zu sehen wv GFlop sone CPU hat 

btw, Mein Atom 270 im Netbook hat Brachiale 0,56 GFlop 


[IRONIE]

hammer oder....

[/IRONIE] 

naja, N8 @ all 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Aequitas (29. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,
so jetzt muss ich doch gleich mal meinen Neuerwerb testen.

Aequitas / I7 975 XE / 2606,5MHz / 34,55GFlops





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Und jetzt OC


----------



## Aequitas (29. März 2010)

Kommt gleich, muss aber noch nen bisschen feilen.

MfG

Dominique


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Mit dem 975 müssen aber mindestens 4,65 drin sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

Schönes ding 

aber so viel Vcore ._.

is aber irgendwie komisch das die Ganzen Quad´s @ 2,6 "Nur" ~ 34 Haben
Versuch mal Ohne SMT, theLamer Hat ja gesagt das er so nen etwas Besseren Score hatte

Mal sehen ob du Mit deinem "Spielzeug" die 60 GFolps Knackst :>

MFG Ilan12346

edit: ich seh grade du bist RICHTIG Knapp aufm 1. 

hgw ^^


----------



## keendeen (29. März 2010)

wenn man sich in der 2.6ghz klasse die leistung pro core ansieht hab ich mit 8,925 GFlops die höchste leistung


----------



## Malk (29. März 2010)

ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. recht komisch, ich hatte gedacht die neueren Prozessoren sollten durch verbesserte architekturen etc. pp. mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass es nur um die reine MHz-Zahl geht und das überhaupt nicht von der Architektur abhängt ?

Finde den Benchmark ziemlich... naja sagen wir mal unaussagekräftig


----------



## Malk (29. März 2010)

Ich hatte es eigneltich auch nicht als Benchmark sondern als Stabilitätstest heruntergeladen. Bei LinX sind meine Temps um einiges höher als bei Prime. Es steht sogar bei LinX selbst drinne, dass es ein Stabilitättesttool ist


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

naja, aber schaut euch mal die OC werte von dem Q9550 an, der macht @ 4 das was der i7 860 @ 3,7 macht, und mein Atom macht 0,5 GFlop mit 1,6 GHz ;D



			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Die FLOPS eines Computers werden durch definierte Programmpakete (Benchmarks, etwa Linpack oder Livermore Benchmark) bestimmt.



und LinX ist ja Nur ein GUI für Linpack ;D

also man kann das schon als bench ansehen

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Dude101 (29. März 2010)

OC
Dude101 / Phenom II X4 965  / 4013.8 MHz / 50,86 GFlop Link


Tweaks: Explorer aus, Aero und so aus, Hintergrundprogs aus


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

Hi hi, ich mache mal hier mit 

Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 2600 MHz / 37,87 GFlop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> *Update* Non OC
> Dude101 / Phenom II X4 965 / 3411.6 MHz / 44,36 GFlop Link


 

nice, aber Nooc geibs nicht ^^

gibt nur OC und 2,6GHz^^

musste dir mal die katigorien durchlesen 

aber ich setz die 4 mal rein 

Schönen PII haste da 



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hi hi, ich mache mal hier mit
> 
> Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 2600 MHz / 37,87 GFlop
> 
> ...


 

yay, neuer Platz1 @ 2,6 hgw 

nice ramclock 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Dude101 (29. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> nice, aber Nooc geibs nicht ^^
> 
> gibt nur OC und 2,6GHz^^
> 
> musste dir mal die katigorien durchlesen



Ups hab das nach "Festtakt" einfach übersprungen und es als Standardtakt interpretiert xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

Für den OC-Bereich habe ich auch einen 

Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 4200 MHz / 61,05 GFlop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Os? Xp  64?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

Nö, mein "auch" zugemülltes BS (Vista64), ist eigtl. die Spiele Platte (Vatage wird aber auch immer auf der gemacht)


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

nu biste overall Platz1
ich bin auf den 975er Gespannt
"der mit dem Q9550" isn Bekannter von mir, er verzweicfelt grade an 4,4 Ghz
vllt kommt der auch noch auf 60 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Mr:Freez (29. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> nu biste overall Platz1
> ich bin auf den 975er Gespannt
> "der mit dem Q9550" isn Bekannter von mir, er verzweicfelt grade an 4,4 Ghz
> vllt kommt der auch noch auf 60
> ...



hust failed ich hab von was anderem geredet


----------



## Mr:Freez (29. März 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Ups hab das nach "Festtakt" einfach übersprungen und es als Standardtakt interpretiert xD



xD Jop das hatte ich auch überlesen xD


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

das war als Anreiz Für dich Gedacht 

also, los 4,4 NAO! 



			
				Off-Topic @ Steamchat (Gibt Leute die Haben Probleme....)  schrieb:
			
		

> 20:24 - Censored : ich komm nicht über 22477
> 20:24 - Censored : =(
> 20:24 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: omg Wie schlimm
> 20:24 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: ....
> ...


 
jetzt weg mit 3DMark und los mit Linx 
Geht Schneller, schont die Nerven und deine 5870 muss nicht leiden.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Mr:Freez (29. März 2010)

xD ich rede von 3d mark


----------



## KOF328 (29. März 2010)

sorry 4 offtopic aber ich hab mit meiner 5850 und i7@3,7 mehr  22,7k wenn auch nur knapp)
 wenn ich wieder zuhause bin wird da auf jeden fall noch mehr draus!ausserdem wird dann der 2,6er nachgeliefert
MfG KOF


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

mach das 

Deine CPU is zz Platz1 Overall 

MFg ILAn123456


----------



## Mr:Freez (29. März 2010)

Jop ich hab auch keine ahnung graka oc hat bei mir irgendwie überhaupt nichts gebracht was mich sehr wundert!


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

Kannst ja mal iwo dein Prob posten, bekommste sicher schnell Hilfe 
und dann haste Moin deine 23+K 

MFG ILAN123456


----------



## KOF328 (29. März 2010)

wenn graka oc nix bringt lmitiert die cpu... ist doch logisch ._.
ein mod sollte hiermal aufraeumen hier is schon so viel off topic


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

1. 



KOF328 schrieb:


> sorry 4 offtopic aber......


 
und 2. Bezweifel ich GANZ STARK! das ein C2Q @ 4,2 "lmitiert" bei nem P4@3GHz Lass ich mir das einreden aber nicht bei der CPU.
aber nu mal wirklich aus mit OT
wir Brauchen hier keinen mod, wir machen das schön unteruns aus^^

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

Ich wollte noch meine 24/7 Settings zu Tage tragen 

Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 3300 MHz / 47,99 GFlop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ILAN12346 schrieb:


> und 2. Bezweifel ich GANZ STARK! das ein C2Q @ 4,2 "lmitiert" bei nem P4@3GHz Lass ich mir das einreden aber nicht bei der CPU.


Also wenn es um 3D Marks geht, dann doch  (hatte damals nen Q9650@4,5GHz )


----------



## Mr:Freez (30. März 2010)

Hier nochwas für die oc liste 

Mr:Freez / q9550 / 4205 MHz / 58,91 GFlops


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

Schöner Score... 58,9 GFlops mit 4,2 Ghz und Q9550

=>

@ILAN12346: Na da siehst du mal, wie stark ein zugemülltes Windoof mit lauter Hintergrundprogrammen das Ergebnis runterziehen kann  - mit richtigem OS sind bei 4,45 GHz bestimmt > 64 drin


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. März 2010)

jop, bei Ihm war aber auch alles auf
steam usw, also bei dem Q9550 Geht auch nochwas
aber sein Win is ~ 7 Tage alt, also recht Frisch

Bin mal gespannt ob sich hir mal ein 980X oder einer mit DualCPu reintraut ;D

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

der8auer hat ein System mit 2x Athlon FX-74... Denke aber nicht dass die gegen ein PII ankommen..

Ein 980X wäre echt interessant


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. März 2010)

hm, Hir im Forum Gibts einen, der hat ne Workstation mit 2 1336er Xeons (dachte 2,6 oder so)

er hat sogar ein tagebuch Gefürt


> System mit 2x Athlon FX-74...


Also der Athlon X2 5200+, in Meiner arbeitsPC hat 8,9 GFlop

also wird ein AthlonFX auch nicht mehr haben, somit würde das sys (davon geh ich aus) nichtmal die 20GFlop Knacken


ich bin Gestern auf Diese Folie gestoßen, und naja...
Interesant, was intel da angibt
Man bedenke, der Schnellste Supercomputer (CRAY Jaguar) hat 4,3 PFlop, das ist Zwichen einem Huhn und nem Regenwurm .__.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2010)

Das ist echt mal interessant


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. April 2010)

ich mein, hat der Peste Supercomputer der weld, mit 4,x PetaFlop die rechenleistung von 4,x Regenwürmern o__O

und was is mit udneren CPU´s mit ~ 50 Gflop..
wir sind ja nichtmal in der liste :<

also hat die Stubenfliege mehr Flop als der 980X :V

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

ich frag mich, warum dann unser hirn zb fuer 90x90 schon mehr als 1 sek braucht wenn es was weiss ich wie viel flops hat
geb ich in den rechner von windows das gleiche ein dauert das so lange wie man die =-taste drueckt 
dann waeren ja schon regenwuermer die herbsten mathegenies


----------



## Dude101 (1. April 2010)

Da gehts glaub ich eher um die komplexität der Aufgaben als um die reine Rechenleistung. Demnach hätte ein Regenwurm komplexere Dinge zu "denken" als ein Computer der auf Basis einer vorgegebenen Struktur mit 0 und 1 rechnet.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. April 2010)

Hmm, sehr viel mehr wird's bei 4,4GHz aber auch nicht....

*Update*

Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 4400 MHz / 63,71 GFlop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blechdesigner / Core i7 860 / 2600 MHz / 38,72 GFlop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. April 2010)

is ja auch genug 

edit: hammer wie du immer die Takte so genau hinbekommst


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2010)

Liegt halt am Board, manche setzen den BCLK ganz genau, andere nicht...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. April 2010)

Colonel Faulkner / Core 2 Quad Q6600 Rev. G0 / 2609 MHz / 32,25 GFlop
 Colonel Faulkner / Core 2 Quad Q6600 Rev. G0 / 3213 MHz / 42,32 GFlop


----------



## KOF328 (2. April 2010)

cpuz und linx muessen aufm gleichen bild sein, sonst ist das ergebnis ungueltig


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. April 2010)

Also, nun denn:

Colonel Faulkner / Core 2 Quad Q6600 Rev. G0 / 2601 MHz / 32,94 GFlop
Colonel Faulkner / Core 2 Quad Q6600 Rev. G0 / 3213 MHz / 41,39 GFlop


----------



## ILAN12346 (2. April 2010)

den @ 3,2 Lass ich mal weg, da hattest du ja mehr bei dem post zuvor


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2010)

Fr3@k / I5 750 / 3809,5 MHz / 54,93 GFlop


Tweaks: Echtzeit 

Gebencht unter mein Alltags-Vista, mit 24/7 Settings 


Edit: 

Fr3@k / I5 750 / 3809,5 MHz / 55,01 GFlop

tweaks: Echtzeit, Hintergrund-Programme deaktiviert, nicht auf Windows Partition ausgeführt  (bringt aber anscheinend wenig).


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. April 2010)

hehe, nice (auch der Background  )

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2010)

wäre nett wenn du mich auch ins ranking einträgst xD


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> wäre nett wenn du mich auch ins ranking einträgst xD


 
Nicht Immer sone hektik 

bin grade von arbeit gekommen und muss nun bisschen Chillen 

is aber drinn

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Nicht Immer sone hektik
> 
> bin grade von arbeit gekommen und muss nun bisschen Chillen
> 
> ...




Danke  

(dafür bekommste auch das Hintergrundbild xD)


----------



## Boti261980 (9. April 2010)

@ Fr3@k

Schöne Werte und das bei 3,8GHz! 
Für ~52GFlops brauch ich schon 4GHz mit meinem System:  Boti261980 / Ph II 965 BE C3 / 4000,0 MHz / 51,93 GFlops

P.S. schickes Bild 

MfG


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> (dafür bekommste auch das Hintergrundbild xD)


 
thx 

@ Boti261980

woow, kannst verstehen das ich auf deinen 965er bisschen neidich bin ^^

ich brauch für 3,6 schon 1,5V :<

*update*

Glaube du hast auch schickes Wallpaper (kann ichs haben?!? xD)

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Cheater (10. April 2010)

SO ein irgendwie nicht ganz zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis, ich dachte, das ich wenigstens an den E7300 rankomme. Naja hat nicht sollen sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. April 2010)

*update*


----------



## Chicago (11. April 2010)

Chicago / Athlon X2 3800+ / 2603.4 MHz / 7,11 GFlop
Chicago / Athlon X2 3800+ / 3101.4 MHz / 8,27 GFlop

So, mal die Letzten Plätze  !

gruß Chicago


----------



## Crazy_O (12. April 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier 
pcgh hat mir extrem geholfen dabei teile für mein neues system auszusuchen.
habs gestern zusammengebaut und bin immernoch am benchen und testen xD 

Username / CPU / Takt(in MHz) / GFlop 
Crazy_O / i7 920 / 4200Mhz / 60.02

Tweaks: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich benutz TurboV was bei meinem Asus Board dabei war um angenehm schnell den vcore zu ändern.

im Bild kann man sehen das der vcore auf 1,3 eingestellt ist, es würde sogar weniger gehen doch ist er mir mal bei 1.28 nach 4h  prim95 abgeschmirt. Sicher ist sicher 
Und bei CPU-Z ist der Multiplier auf 12 runtergesetzt, der ist normalerweise bei 21 unter load.

btw. Core #0 springt manchmal kurz 4-5°C über die anderen das ist normal glaube ich, aber das System bleibt beim Stresstesten weit unter 70°.


----------



## Malk (12. April 2010)

nettes Ergebnis @ Crazy ^^

so hab jetzt endlich meine Wakü und nach etwas übertakten bin ich auf:

Malk / Intel C2Q6600B3 / 3399.2 MHz / 42.36 GFlops

gekommen. Zwar sie die VCore recht hoch aber wenigstens stable und um einiges besser als mitm Mugen2...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. April 2010)

Malk schrieb:


> nettes Ergebnis @ Crazy ^^
> 
> so hab jetzt endlich meine Wakü und nach etwas übertakten bin ich auf:
> 
> ...




Da hast du echt den schlechtesten Q66 den ich je gesehen habe, soviel Vcore für nur 3,4Ghz ist schon hart (trotz Wakü)


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. April 2010)

yay, kaum is man mal ein tag nicht on, kommen soo viele neue ergebnisse 

aber werd erst morgen updaten, hab den ganzen tag schon Kopfschmerzen ;v

gn8 @ all 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Boti261980 (13. April 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> @ Boti261980
> 
> woow, kannst verstehen das ich auf deinen 965er bisschen neidich bin ^^
> ich brauch für 3,6 schon 1,5V :<
> ...


 
 Klar kann ich verstehen!
Wallpaper gibt es hier: klick
Im Anhang mal noch mit 2,6GHz. 

MfG


----------



## Crazy_O (14. April 2010)

Habe mal alle Hintergrundprogramme gestoppt und nur linx laufen lassen und danach erst cpu-z aufgemacht. Dazu noch mein Hintergrundbild auf ein kleineres umgestellt.

Username / CPU / Takt(in MHz) / GFlop 
Crazy_O / i7 920 / 4200Mhz / 60.54


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. April 2010)

hehe, damit haste Platz 2 im OC Bereich 

MFG ILAN12346 und gn8


----------



## henmar (21. April 2010)

henmar / Core 2 Duo E8500 / 4301,7 MHz / 30,13 GFLOPs

vllt. könntest du ja die bestenlisten als tabelle machen, dann wäre das übersichtlicher


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2010)

Ja, so in etwa 



||Name|Prozessor|Takt in MHz|Ergebnis in GFlop|Link
Platz|*1* |Blechdesigner|Core i7 860|2600.0|38.72|Link​
Platz
|
*2*
 |Boti261980|Phenom II X4 965 (C3)|2600.0|35.67|
Link

Platz
|
*3*
 |Aequitas|Core i7 975 XE|2606,5|34.55|
Link

Platz
|
*4*
 |theLamer|Core i7 920|2606.4|34.53|
Link

Platz
|
*5*
 |ILAN12346|Phenom II X4 940|2608.8|34.39|
Link
Platz
|
*6*
 |Malk|Core 2 Quad Q6600 (B3)|2604.3|33.86|
Link

Platz
|
*7*
 |Colonel Faulkner|Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0)|2601|32.94|
Link

Platz
|
*8*
 |KEENDEEN|Core 2 Duo E7300|2599.3|17.85|
Link

Platz
|
*9*
 |Cheater|Core 2 Duo E6400|2606.8|14.27|
Link
Platz
|
*10*
|Chicago|Athlon X2 3800+|2603.4|7.11|
Link


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2010)

Ich räume das Feld von hinten auf, mit meinem Netbook :_D  

*Fr3@k / Intel ATOM N270 / 1596,1 MHz / 0,5 GFlop  *


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2010)

Jetzt mal mit AMD 

Blechdesigner / Athlon II X4 / 2599,9 MHz / 33,28 GFlop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. April 2010)

Thx für den tipp Mit der Tabelle 

ist nochn icht ganz perfekt aberwird noch, Update Kommt morgen
ich muss schlafen sry ;D

MFg ILAn12346 und GN8

edit: hab das update dochnoch schnell gemacht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2010)

ein Farblicher Fehler bei Platz 7 (max OC), dort ist der Phenom in blauer Schrift ^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. April 2010)

*fixed*, war Gestern schan Halb am Schlafen als ich das mit der Table Gemacht hab 

Hier auch Gleich nochmal ein danke an Blechdesigner, für die Beispieltabelle, musste mir erstmal anschauen wie das Gemacht wird 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2010)

Sag bescheid wenn wir das Posting ändern sollen um dir Arbeit beim updaten der Tabellen(die arbeiten doch nur mit |-Strichen) zu ersparen 

Bsp., wenn es so aussieht kannst du es gleich kopieren und mit in die Tabelle setzen:

Blechdesigner|Athlon II X4 620|2599,9|33,28|Link


*Achso: und bitte bitte, kein Problem (für die Bsp.-Tabelle)


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. April 2010)

hab den startpost mal bisschen geändert, also abjetzt mit "|" drennen 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. April 2010)

da nu die PII X6 dasind, hoff ich das sich einer mit sonem brachtstück hierrein wagt ;D

sonst komm ich in 2 monaten mit nem 1090T an 

mfg ILAN12346


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Juni 2010)

~Pull~ :x

Gibts den niemanden der sich mit nem X6 hierreinwagt?! 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Schrotti (29. Juni 2010)

Schrotti / Core i7 860 / 2608,4 MHz / 38,82 GFlop


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. Juni 2010)

Gw zum 1. Platz ;D

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Schrotti (30. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich aber nur weil ich eben 8,4MHz mehr Takt habe.

Mein Brett stellt ja keine exakten 200MHz Bus Speed bereit (200,6MHz).


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. Juli 2010)

hm, wenn mal mal von einer linearen skalirung ausgeht hätteste auf 2600 38,69 GFlop

naja 10 MHz Toleranz sind ja erlaubt, daher 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Ossus (4. Juli 2010)

Dann bin ich mal mit nem 6 Kerner

Ossus / AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / 3724,5 MHz / 61,8557 GFlop

Bei dem Takt weis ich net warum der so hoch ist.
CPU ist nicht übertaktet.
Turbo Core kanns auch nicht sein, da es sonst nur 3 Kerne wären, sind aber 6 Kerne mit 3,7 GHz
Werd später nochmal durchlaufen lassen, aber den Turbo Core deaktivieren


----------



## ILAN12346 (5. Juli 2010)

yes xD
freu mich schon auf meinen^^

ich setz dich mal so rein, mit 3,7 

nochn bisschen und du hast den 1. platz 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Ezio (5. Juli 2010)

Hexa Core FTW! 

Ezio / AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / 4200 MHz / 70,51 GFlops


----------



## ILAN12346 (5. Juli 2010)

*sabber* omfg 

ICH WILL MEINEN JETZT! nicht erst im sep.

HGW zu Platz 1 

MFG ILAN12346

edit:



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> ...abjetzt mit "|" drennen


----------



## Ezio (5. Juli 2010)

Nochmal mit Festtakt 

Ezio|AMD Phenom II X6 1090T|2600.0|47.04


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Juli 2010)

bekomm zwar leicht gänsehaut wenn ich seh das du 24/7 1,58V drauf hast aber auch egal, gw zum 1. Platz^^ mit abstand 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2010)

Keine Sorge die sind nur zum Benchen


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Juli 2010)

was haste denn für 24/7 settings?


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2010)

1,40 V, bin aber noch am optimieren.


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. Juli 2010)

takt bei 1,4?


----------



## Ezio (7. Juli 2010)

3,8 GHz


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe / Phenom II X6 1090T/ 4,118GHz / 71,44GFlops

Edit:

Habe nichts verändert außer Turbo aus, den Multi auf 20,5 und die V auf 1,55. Mein FSB (Auf Auto) läuft vom Board aus immer mit 200,9MHz und mein HT-Link (Auf Auto) läuft ebenfalls vom Board aus mit 2200MHz. Das mit dem HT-Link finde ich komisch, der sollte auf Auto  eigentlich mit 2000MHz laufen???


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. Juli 2010)

hehe. gw zum 1. platz und zum PII 

bitte in zukunft mit | drennen 

hm, das mit dem ht-link ist komisch, aber bedenkenlos
daher, verdraue deinem board xD

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Juli 2010)

Danke! Blöde frage: Wo finde ich den geraden Strich auf meiner Tastatur?


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. Juli 2010)

Alt Gr + <


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

NCphalon|Athlon II X2 240|3528.5|21.97

Mit 772MB RAM wars noch teilweise unter 20 GFLOPS/s.

Im Startpost stand nix davon wieviel RAM verwendet werden darf, oder?

EDIT: Mich würd ma interessieren ob andere Architekturen ähnlich mit mehr RAM Skalieren, wär dochma ne interessante Studie

EDIT2: Hm jetz bin ich mit 772MB schon ziemlich nah am 2048MB ergebnis, vllt lags auch an den Hintergrundprogrammen^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. Juli 2010)

sry ich mach das update heute erst auf 18:00 hab gleich feierabend ^^

aber du hast 3,5ghz stable mit 1,088V o_O!


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

sollte ich mal validieren xD

Ne, das is wegen C'n'Q, ne Sekunde nachdem ich den screen gemacht hatte is der Takt dann auf 1GHz gefallen.

Wolltest du net eintragen? Ich will endlich meinen vor-vorletzten Platz in der OC liste


----------



## Ezio (10. Juli 2010)

Ezio|Phenom II X6 1090T|4218.8|75.38


----------



## Riot_deluxe (10. Juli 2010)

@Ezio

Gratulation zu dem Ergebnis. Wie ich sehe hast du den Multi des HT-Links erhöht, irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...

Kannst du mir sagen wieviel V der CPU und der HT-Link bei dir haben?


----------



## Ezio (10. Juli 2010)

Vcore siehst du im Screenshot. NB- und HT-Spannung sind um 0,05V erhöht 

Sind aber keine alltagstauglichen Settings, die benutze ich nur zum Benchen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (13. Juli 2010)

sry das ich solang nicht von mir hörenlassen hab, hatte einige probs ^^

*update mach*


----------



## Ossus (13. Juli 2010)

NEU!!!

Ossus / AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / 4093,6 MHz / 68,3180

Nachher oder morgen gibts noch ein Ergebnis


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. September 2010)

mein 1090T ist da *_*

morgen kommen mal paar ergebnisse von mir


----------



## Cyris (12. September 2010)

Hier auch mal von mir, ist auch ganz ok.

Cyris | Phenom II X6 1090T | 4264.4 MHz | 74.7854


----------



## ILAN12346 (13. September 2010)

hehe, nice 
und bei der vcore :o *bissl neidich werd*

schreib mal noch pls die werte dazu



			
				beispiel schrieb:
			
		

> Blechdesigner|Athlon II X4 620|2599.9|33.28



lg ILAN12346


----------



## Kryptonite (21. September 2010)

So ich hab auch mal ein bisschen getestet:

Kryptonite | Phenom II X4 945 | 2596.7 | 34.8556

Kryptonite | Phenom II X4 945 | 3645.2 | 47.3912


----------



## Stevii (25. November 2010)

Wird das hier noch aktualisiert? 

Sitze gerade auf Arbeit und beim stöbern kam ich auf diesen Thread.
Mit sowas müssen wir hier arbeiten! 

Stevii | Pentium 4 | 1598.6 | 0.4402   

Höhö.

(CPU-Z hat mir 1000 Fehlermeldungen ausgespuckt, kann sein dass deswegen manche Spalten leer sind..)


----------



## Softy (26. November 2010)

Hi Forum, 

das Ergebnis meiner BIOS-Bastelarbeiten:

Softy | Phenom II X4 965 | 4109,7 MHz | 54,0043


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2011)

So damit der Thread mal wieder nach oben kommt.
Jetzt mal mit Sandy 

Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 5000,2 | 71,20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaule (10. Februar 2011)

Hab den Thread eben erst entdeckt und stelle mal mein Ergebnis ebenfalls online:

Chaule |  Phenom II X6 1090T |  2608,6 |  48,9515


Gruß Chaule


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2011)

*@Blechdesigner* Sandy geht ja ganz schön ab^^

so dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 
obwohl ich die Werte iwie im Vergleich mit den anderen etwas niedrig finde 

KlawWarYoshi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4199,8 MHz | 51,2911




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. März 2011)

^^Mach mal HT/SMT aus und staune


----------



## NCphalon (30. März 2011)

Oder einfach die von LinX genutzen Threads auf 4 limitiern, der Core-Scheduler sollte den Rest erledigen.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

Schade, dass die Rangliste nicht mehr aktualisiert wird  Wo ist der TE hin?


----------



## Stevii (30. März 2011)

Dann mach Volume 2 auf!


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. April 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Dann mach Volume 2 auf!


 
Wo zu finden?


----------



## Stevii (3. April 2011)

Ich meinte damit dass er nen neuen Thread aufmachen soll, mit gleichen Thema, da der TE hier wohl nicht mehr updatet.


----------



## KOF328 (3. April 2011)

Keine sorge leute, ich werde mal den ILAN in Steam oder sonst wo kontaktieren falls er denn mal Online ist und ihm bescheid sagen, dass ihr hier wieder aktiv geworden seid 
MfG

€: er hat keine zeit, aber er hat mir die daten gegeben damit ich updaten kann. Komme aber nicht wirklich mit dem tabellenkram klar und die ergebnisse sehen nicht so aus wie sie sollen -_- wenn ich echt mal zu viel zeit hab werde ich es korrigieren ich glaube aber damit kann man leben..


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

@KOF328

Super Sache, dass Du das Ranking weiterführst 

Da hätte ich gleich noch was für den Festtakt :

Softy | Phenom II X4 965 | 2608,7 MHz | 36,10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx --- Softy


----------



## KOF328 (6. April 2011)

Ich denke, ich werde heute oder morgen die tabelle mal neu machen. Das geht schneller als die ganzen fehler auszubessern


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. November 2011)

bin wieder da, sry für die inaktivität (((

werde die ranks morgen aktualisiren und hoffe ich erwecke den thread zu neuem leben 

ich werde gleich mal en dualXeon hexa benchen  mal sehen ob der die 100 Gflop knackt

MFG ILAN12346, sry nochmal und freue mich auf neue ergebnisse von eurer seite 

edit: sooho

hab den server leicht überschätzt xD

hab mich schon gefreut "beet this" dazu zu schreiben, aber ist nichtmal platz1  aber ist auch nicht übertaktet, mein chef würde mich sowas von umbringen wenn ich da auch nur an sowas denke xD

ILAN12346 | 2*Xeon E5630 | 2660,0 MHz | 61,93

ich will nicht lügen aber ich glaube mein PIIX6 @ home hatte > 62  

mfg ilan  ~rank update in progress~


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. November 2011)

update done


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. November 2011)

Hm einer hat I-wie 54GFlop xD und ich "nur" 48

MezZo_Mix | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 4100MHz  | 48,03 GFlop


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. November 2011)

das sind (denke) die prozesse im hindergrund 

um so zugemüllter ein sys um so mehr leidet das ergebniss, behaupte mit nem frisch aufgesetztdem winXPx64/Win2k3x64 hätte man nochmal mehr, denke teste ich heute mal da mein mainsys eh zugemüllt ist bis zum geht nichtmehr, letze neuinstallation ist über ein jahr her ._.  blah blah blahh MFG ILAn


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. November 2011)

Ja meine Windows Instalation ist schon was älter aber ich hab nur 3-4 Spiele drauf und 3-4 Programme Mehr der Botet immer noch so schnell, Als wenn ich ihn neu installiert habe


----------



## chillinmitch (8. November 2011)

Ergebniss ist auch abhängig von vielen faktoren nicht nur cpu takt.
Ob zb bei Win 7 das SP1 installiert ist oder nicht.
Auch mem (Grösse/Takt) spielt ne rolle und beeinflusst das ergebniss.
Ist den die Standart Einstellung bzw speicherzuordnung hier garnicht festgelegt?
Reicht 1 erfolgreicher run für eine aufnahme in die liste?

Hier mal meine ergebnisse. Ihr seht ein 2600k kann @5,0 Ghz ca. 70Gflops wie in der liste machen oder halt bei mir 114.
Die rechenleistung@5 Ghz ist aber im prinzip die selbe. Ist halt ne software sache.
Deswegen kann mann nicht direkt auf die rohrechenleistung zurückschliessen, dafür ist linx supi um stabilität zu testen.

chillinmitch | 2600K | 2608,9 | 60,64
chillinmitch | 2600K | 5000,5 | 114,12


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

@chillinmitch

Das sind ja mal krasse Werte    

@TE
Super, dass der Thread mal aus den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums geholt wurde   Da misch ich gleich wieder mit:

Softy | i5-2500K | 2602,6 MHz | 38,39
Softy | i5-2500K | 5015,2 MHz | 71,51


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. November 2011)

omfg O.o was wollt ihr alle mit 5GHz xD ich freu mich schon üver die 4... xDD

extrem krasses ergebniss 114Gflop 

MFG Ilan12346

btw, tweaks angeben falls vorhanden .____. wie hast du da 114 rausgeholt, wegen dem ram?


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

Die Tweaks von chillinmitch würden mich auch mal interessieren. 

Meine Tweaks (keine Ahnung ob, und wieviel die bringen ): Priorität Echtzeit, Energieoptionen -> Höchstleistung, nicht benötigte Treiber / Tools / Prozesse  deaktiviert/beendet.


----------



## chillinmitch (11. November 2011)

Habe keine tricks, wie gesagt ohne servicepack 1 habe ich @5 GHz ca. 30 gflps weniger.
Natürlich neueste linx version.

Ich starte linx und schaue im Taskmanager nach der ramauslastung, welche nach 20 sek. ca 90 prozent erreicht.
Dann stoppe ich linx und drücke den ,,all'' button womit sich problem size und ram erhöhen. Das wiederhole ich bis ich die höchstmöglichen werte erhalte.
Bei 4 GB kann ich so höchstens 3,3 nutzen. Ich sehe hier manche ergebnisse wo grade mal 1,5 Gb bei 8GB vorhandennem Speicher genutzt werden.

Viel spass noch leuts.


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. November 2011)

45thFuchs | 1090T | 2602Mhz | 53,0225GFlop 


45thFuchs | 1090T | 4122Mhz | 80.0311GFlop 

Keine Tweaks,nur Messenger beendet und 6GB size eingestellt. Thread Priorität hoch.


Hab das eben mal getestet ,das Ergebnis war aber nur mehr Wartezeit und der Score fast unbeeinflusst.

Weiss nicht wo linx seine screens ablässt aber bei 4,0 ghz und NB 2750Mhz erreich ich 77,8 score ,es scheint eher auf die Balance zwichen cache und core zu mögen als den reinen maximaltakt.
So ich trink mir jetzt einen Tannenthee und geh wieder ins Bett ,mal wieder was gefangen .

Morgen probier ich mal 4,2 ghz,obwohl ich schon am 1en Platz sehen kann das der score so schon bei 4,0Ghz Core überboten wird.
Werde probieren zwichen 80 und 90 GFlops zu landen.

Edit :
Immernoch total auf Grippe aber ein erstes Result hab ich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht wirklich Kerntakt abhängig,einfaches Multiplier tuning result war mal total für die tonne,Referenz und NB-takt hat da schon gut was draufgelegt .53 Gflops @ 2,6 ghz 1090T


Alltags und Game setting,OC+UV. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1090T@1100T Multi 16.5/18.5Turbo Ht.referenztakt 200Mhz CPU/NB-takt 2400Mhz HT-takt 2000Mhz CPU -0,0625V NB -0,003V RAM 1,5V (Max 1.121VCore 1.37VTurbo)


Rendern und Videoencoding





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1090T @ 4,0 Ghz - Multi 16 - Turbo aus -Htreferenztakt 250 Mhz - CPU-NB 2750Mhz - HT 2000Mhz - RAM 1666MHZ CL9 - C&C an - 1,4125V (MaxLLC 1,4625V)

Bei 4,2 Ghz hab ich schon über 62grad und bei 6gb size eine notabschaltung ,den test hab ich erstmal aufgegeben ich will meiner Cpu nicht mehr allzuviel antun 
Ist aber auch garnicht nötig ,alle resultate sind geliefert.




Edit 2 :

Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen 80Gflops mit gekloppe erreicht! C&C aus und Energieoptionen höchstleistung, Die LLC war aber mit 1,49-1,5V Schon eher schmerzhaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tolles benchmark scheint bei mehrkern fast verlustfrei zu sein wenn ich die results mit Quad Phenoms vergleiche, aber das System klingt dabei schon fast wie meine Msi bomben damals.


----------



## Chicago (16. November 2011)

Update freier Takt:

Chicago | Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) | 3400MHz | 44.5574GFlop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (18. November 2011)

Sorry, bin wieder da

ich werde mal ein Update Vornehmen und naja, muss sehen wegen einem score "chillinmitch" :/ weil das wirklich einfach zu krass ist, du hast ja nahezu den doppelten score und das finde ich (sry) bissi zu krass, unglaubhaft krass ._.

Sei mir Bitte nicht böse, können ja ggf nochmal drüber reden .__.

MFG ILAN12346

edit:

@ 45thFuchs Nice Nice GW zum vorerst 1. platz 
was hattest du für temps @ 4,15?

Hast BTW auch ein schönes sample wie es scheint (oder temps <20° )

OT: ist noch einem  der X6 benutzer aufgefallend as die cpu extrem gut mit kälte skaliert also hatte immer auf vollast ~60° und hab für die 4GHz 1,5385V gebracht
nun unter vollast max 35° und die 4 rennen 3 stunden prime mit 1,45

@ Chicago, Welcome back  schonmal ne schöne steierung zu deinem X2 damals^_^


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. November 2011)

Hi, bei 4,1 ghz gehts bis 58grad und das mainboard fiept vor last.
4,2ghz bei 1,5volt führte zur notabschaltung.

4,0 ist mir immer noch am angenehmsten ,der verbrauch ist auch bei 1,41V(Normal 1,43V-LLC bei last,aber in Linx 1,46)schon genug und die hitze geht nicht über 55grad nach 20min Prime.
Fiepsen tut auch nichts beim 4 Ghz Setting.

Ausser für das Rendern/Videoencoding braucht man aber sowieso nirgends OC ,hab den nur als 1100T +UV laufen im Alltag.

Für die temps sorgt eine Wakü und niedrige Kernspannungen da meine CPU nicht gut scaliert ab 4,0ghz ,bei 4,1 ist mir die LLC dann zuviel mit 1,47-1,49V
Der NB-Takt dagegen scheint die eigentliche Waffe von CPU und Mainboard,ich erreich stabiles OC bei 1,3V NB.3000Mhz,2750 Bei 1,225V.
Der Stromverbrauch und somit auch die Abwärme ist dabei viel geringer als mit 150 Mhz mehr Kerntakt.

Die Resultate sind in Normaltemperatur gemacht,etwas Wärmer als normal sogar weil die Heizung voll aufgedreht ist seit ein paar tagen.

Wenn ich Gesund bin und es mal Richtig Kalt wird bring ich vielleicht noch ein Inoffizielles result,denke da so an 85-90 das sollte eine herausforderung werden.
Im moment würde sich draussen benchen aber noch lange nicht lohnen.
Zudem hab ich gerade erst Mx-4 auf der CPU,für solche versuche bräuchte ich dann schon wieder Silver5 und Frostschutz fällt mir da noch ein.
Frostschutz oder Jeglicher zusatz ist schlechter als destiliertes Wasser ,also noch mehr Wasser.
Muss erstmal bald einkaufen,wird so nichts.

Der Score von Chillinmitch könnte stimmen,mit dem Servicepack und AVX könnte sich fast eine Verdopplung an Leistung in manchen bereichen zeigen.
2600K nutzer könnten ja mal probieren bei 3.5 und 4Ghz und den rest grob draufaddieren,das würde es schon lösen.
Aber das ergebnis von Softy lässt mich auch über das ergebnis vom I7 zweifeln,SMT bringt keine 50% das mehr an Cache könnte aber was bringen.
5Ghz sind schon stark ,aber die Cpu muss echt gelitten haben


----------



## ILAN12346 (18. November 2011)

denke hast die namen bissi verhauen am ende 

was hast du denn fürn mobo? 
und nice das die cpu trotz der temps stabiel bleibt, also ich hatte letzens (vorgestern) bissi rumgespielt zimmertemp war -1° cputemp unter prime @ 4,3 @ 1,55 11° xD und so normal hab ich ~35° unter vollast womit 4GHZ @ 1,475 stabiel laufen, als ich noch ~50° hatte unter vollast hab ich ~ 1,525V gebracht für 4GHz also nice deine cpu

also lange rede kurzer sinn, der 1090T ist ziemlich temperaturanfällig, also 10° kälter dankt er dir mit fast 100MHz mehr auf selber spannung 

blah blah

wenn du mal bissi zeit hast, kannst du mal bissi den nb takt durchbenchen?, also lohnt es sich usw usw usw 

denke bei linx und superpi sollte man (wenn es was bringt) etwas sehen
MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

Hast Du mich vergessen?   

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...chenleistung-hat-eure-cpu-16.html#post3621860


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. November 2011)

Ein M4A89GTD/PRO USB3
Hab beim 3dmark 2011 meine klimaanlage damals ins zimmer gefahren vor ein paar monaten  hat Cpu und Grafikkarte trotz 6Grad kalter luft direkt aufs gehäuse keine 10mhz gebracht.
Vermute das da Schutzmechanismen vom Mainboard eingreifen,ist aber eigentlich auch gut so .
NB Takt bringt ungefähr 50% Leistungsplus vom Kerntakt im durchschnitt ,also 100Mhz Kern lohnen sich dann wie 200NB was aber als grobe Gesamteinschätzung gesehen werden muss.
In Cachelastigen games wie Starcraft ist es aber am schon fast dem Kerntakt gleichzustellen,die minFPS steigt dann extrem.

@Softy hast du nicht nen 2600K oder jemanden der mal eben 3,5 und 4,0 Ghz machen kann?Mit der differenz lässt sich ganz schnell 5 Ghz grob berechnen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. November 2011)

So mal ein Update von mir mit bisschen weniger Takt als vorher und mehr Score 

Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 4200,7 | 93,70




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. November 2011)

Das result von Chillinmitch scheint also zu stimmen,danke das war genau was wir hier brauchten.

Wenn ich die Grippe endlich mal loswerde probier ich noch ein mal 4,2Ghz.
Habe den Tempfühler der RAM´s mal aus dem Case gehangen,27-31Grad....
Mit der Heizung bald auf normal hab ich da hoffnung wenn die Notabschaltung Temperaturbedingt war,normal ist es auch mindestens 5-13 Grad kälter hier.
Bis dann werd ich aber erstmal soviel Schwitzen wie es nur möglich ist und wenn ich nicht mehr so krank bin schau ich mal was ich tun kann.
Inoffizielles OC result wird erst nach weinachten was,brauch viel Kleinmaterial und baue mir einen Zweiten 200er Radi ein ins Seitenteil.
Neue Grafikkarte kommt auch wenn ich die alte losbin ,da können aber Monate vergehn bis ich dann eine habe mit der ich dann tatsächlich auch OC+OV Benche,akzeptabele 
Exemplare sind meiner erfahrung nach selten und schwer zu finden.

Falls wer eine GTX570/580 verkauft die mit originalspannung mindestens 10-15% überm durchschnitt OC liegt einfach übern Marktplatz anschreiben.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. November 2011)

@ Blechdesigner aber nun erklär mir das mal logich.... ich bekomm hier angstzustände, meine hallo?! das mit ram wars ja nun bei dir nicht ._.

wo zauberst du die Gflops her? ._.


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. November 2011)

Hab vor langeweile die OC+UV mal mit Prime, Linx, Deus ex 3, und Cinebench gesucht .Idle 92w ,last ist bei linx 210w, in Prime 187w.



Effizientes Setup mit weniger als originalverbrauch ,92w idle 210w Linx.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bios alles auf auto x6:1090T Idle 98W Linx 215W. 62,3Gflops.



Neues setting, 216W last ,93idle nach 1Stunde linx 30 minPrime und nochmal 20Min Deus ex 3 ,ein echt stabiles result.68,4Gflops OC/UV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













LLC und ACC Deaktiviert in allen fällen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. November 2011)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> @ Blechdesigner aber nun erklär mir das mal logich.... ich bekomm hier angstzustände, meine hallo?! das mit ram wars ja nun bei dir nicht ._.
> 
> wo zauberst du die Gflops her? ._.


Ja, das alte Ergebnis basierte noch unter Vista64 nun ist es unter Win7-64 SP1 erfolgt.
Und wenn ein Programm/Software, wie zB. LinX das nutzt bzw. nutzen kann was in Sandy integriert ist...


> *Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX)*
> Die Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX) – also ein neuer Satz an  Instruktionen – sind eine der wichtigsten Neuheiten, die fortan von  allen auf „Sandy Bridge“ basierenden Produkten unterstützt werden. AVX  geht dabei den Weg weiter, den Intel mit SSE vor Jahren eingeschlagen  hat: Software kann speziell auf die Nutzung der neuen Instruktionen  optimiert werden, so dass am Ende in der Realität laut Intel  Performancegewinne von bis zu 30 Prozent möglich sein sollen. In der  Theorie ergibt sich durch die Verdoppelung der Vektorgröße von 128 auf  256 Bit eine doppelte Rechenleistung. Schließlich können dank SIMD  (Single Instruktion Multiple Data) nun statt vier 32-Bit-Operationen  gleich derer acht (4× 32 Bit vs. 8x 32 Bit) verarbeitet werden. [Quelle]





> *Betriebssystemunterstützung*
> AVX braucht explizite Unterstützung durch das Betriebssystem, damit die neuen Register bei einem Kontextwechsel korrekt gespeichert und wiederhergestellt werden. Die folgenden Betriebssystemversionen unterstützen AVX:
> 
> 
> ...


... können schonmal die GFlops in die höhe schnallen


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. November 2011)

ok, gecheckt dachde schon, blah blah sp1, ich merk nix ._. ABER hab auch nen Phenom II 

krank ._. ich mach mal update

MFG ILAN12346 *sadface*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Idle 98W Linx 215W.


 
269W Idle
387W Load (NUR cpu)
681W Load cpu+gfx


es nervt ._.

edit: hoffe hier schlägt mal ein FX user ein


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. November 2011)

Übernehm mal +-Das oben beschriebene Setup,damit sollten die meisten Boards laufen ,den takt kannst du dann in 13,5Mhz schritten noch nachbearbeiten .
Die LLC muss auch aus sein sonst frisst meiner auch locker 250W ,den Grafikkarten kannst du mit einem bios mod das Stromspahren beibringen.
Wie du siehst kann man mit exact orginalverbrauch schon einiges reissen


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. November 2011)

So, für den 2,6GHz Bereich nun auch der Nachtrag 

Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 2608,7 | 61,39




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. November 2011)

ich weiss man soll die vcore von amd und inetl nicht vergleichen aber da tut ein schon iwo was weh zu sehend as dud a unter 1V bist und naja hab mir bis jetzt gesagt das für mich ein FX sinnfrei wäre aber da es ja nu auch kein ECHTER! also echt im sinne von so ein 8 core ist wie mein 6 core ein 6core ist..xD aber das das mit der neuen erweiterung so reinhaut und das oc ist ja sowieso göttlich, wenn man sieht das der aktuelle fx 4,8GHz stable macht bei 1,45V da is man schon (also ich ._.) kurz vorm heulen xD lockt mal pls nen fx user hierrein xD...... achso dazu das du mit deinem 2,6er sandy schonmal locker 61Gflop hast sag ich mal garnix 

MFG ILAn12346 *cry* xD
edit: wenn nu jmd seinen fx-60 rauskrahmt oderso.... das ist NICHT lustig..xD


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. November 2011)

Der Fx wird den Phenom genau so abzocken wie der INTEL 2xxx den 8xx wenn die AVX erweiterung hier funktioniert.
Mich würde interresieren wie stark sich der Fx mit leichtem Undervolting und OC Tweaken lässt.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. November 2011)

najaaaaa moment, rede ja vom X6 das der fx schneller ist als ein X4 ist mir klar 

wenn man sich so die werte anschaut und bissi rundet kann man sagen @ 2,6 GHz

das der Sandy (60GF) im vergleich zu der alten serie (~40GF) 50%+ hat, haben leider keinen 6core i7 im rank.
also solte ein sandy etwas über nem "alten" i7 980X liegen (bei gleichem takt etc) 

alsoo wenn das bei amd nen ähnlichen boost bringt wär ein bully ca auf der perf von nem x6 wobei dazukommt das der bully ja nun kein SMT hat sondern realle teile blah blah xD 

fuchs, kauf dir nen fx  denn kannst du dann ganz viel uv´n und oc´n wie du lustig bist 

was ich ja so richtog geil finde ist der turbocoreboost auf 4,2GHz.... damit hat doch amd ganz unaufällig die 4GHz marke erreicht ;D

und wir versuchen hier mit biegen und brechen unseren PII die 4,2 reinzubrügeln... (wir = die X6 user  ihr sandyuser mit euren 5GHz euch mal ausgenommen... ._.)


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. November 2011)

Erstmal die Graka und ne weitere ,schnellere SSD.
Danach ist dann erstmal wieder ruhe mit nachrüsten,bin zufrieden mit der leistung des 1090T.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. November 2011)

ich auch, absolut und naja angenommen würde mir nen fx kaufen wär neuer ram und neues board fällig und naja..... ungern


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2011)

So, Freunde der Sonne, jetzt kommt's aber ...

Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 2600.4 | 75.12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blechdesigner | Core i7 2600K | 5000.9 | 139.39




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:*

Abhängigkeit RAM (Takt/Timings):



*GFlops*
|
*CPU-Takt in MHz*
|
*RAM-Takt in MHz*
|
*Timings*
|
*Bild/Screen*

118.22|4200|1066 (2133)|9-10-9-28-1T|
Bild

118.98|4200|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

117.22|4200|933 (1866)|9-10-9-28-1T|
Bild

118.58|4200|933 (1866)|7-9-7-24-1T|
Bild

116.73|4200|800 (1600)|9-9-9-24-1T|
Bild

117.24|4200|800 (1600)|6-8-6-21-1T|
Bild

113.48|4200|666 (1333)|9-9-9-24-1T|
Bild

115.15|4200|666 (1333)|6-6-6-18-1T|
BildAbhängigkeit CPU-Takt:



*GFlops*
|
*CPU-Takt in MHz*
|
*RAM-Takt in MHz*
|
*Timings*
|
*Bild/Screen*

72.28|2500|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

86.47|3000|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

100.23|3500|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

113.81|4000|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

127.03|4500|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild

139.39|5000|1066 (2133)|7-10-7-27-1T|
Bild


Spoiler



*Testsystem:* Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz(HT off) | Asus P8P67 Evo B3 (Bios: 1850) | 2x2GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 CL9 | 60GB SSD OCZ Vertex 2 / 1TB Samsung F3 | BeQuiet 700W(E7) | Win7-64 SP1 | LinX 0.6.4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. November 2011)

Will auch zaubern können, omg ey.... xD

und "nur" 4,2GHz o_o  

ich trage die 118,92 mal ein *cry*
is ja ok das ihr mit euren sandys bissi das rank aufräumt aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben Q_Q
also ich hoffe... hier schlägt mal ein fx ein und das der dann 100++ Gflop dank AVX....

Dicken Glückwunsch....xD 

da hast du mal fast das doppelte von mir >_< mit 6*4,2....xD  wo sind die relatione hin xD 

nen 980x haust du ja nun auch weg.... >.<

hoffe hier schlägt kein i7 3960 ein.....xD 

ok, viel blah blah, würde sagen dank avx ist das ne leistungssteigerung wie damals core2 auf i7.... (in der richtigen umgebung, sprich win7sp1, etc  )


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2011)

Du kannst ruhig noch mit dem Update warten, ich mach oben noch meine Liste voll und der Beweis Screen fehlt ja noch, der im Spoiler ist der mit 118.22


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. November 2011)

Fleißig fleißig ;D


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2011)

Habe fertig


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. November 2011)

Die Ramtakt abhängigkeit kann ich auch bei AMD bestätigen,sieht man auch am NB takt gewinn(L3 cache).
Bei einfachen übertakten der Cores steigt dagegen fast nur der stromverbrauch.
Das neue setup ist runter auf 3,40ghz aber mit der niedrigst möglichen offset UV.
Die Nb offset wurde mitderweile auf +0,003V gestelt da es ab 2500nb sonst instabil wurde die rams haben jetzt auch 1,55V.
Muss schon sagen,an geräusch hat sich gegen 1100T Normaleinstellung nichts getan aber trotzdem ist es deutlich besser spürbar als nur die 100Mhz draufzupacken.
Leiser,sparsamer und schneller rockt .

So Skyrim für win8 entbuggen,will EAX5 Surroundsound und kein Alchemy.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2011)

Hier mal ein X6 1055T 

Blechdesigner | Phenom II X6 1055T | 2601.3 | 52.59




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. November 2011)

Dickes WTF an dich xD
hammer, erstens der aufwand und 2. fast 140Gflop?! o_o
man kanns ja übertreiben, das ist ein kranker wert... im ernst
Jetzt weiss ich was intel damals gemeint hat mit "das wird eine leistungssteigerung wie core auf i7 archi" einfach hammer... 
glaubst nicht wie scharf ich auf das ergebniss eines fx gespannt bin xD also kennt ihr jmd der einen hat, schafft ihn ran xD
asso und der 1055T öhm, pc deine freundin/frau/MUTTER?! xD schwester, weiblich?^^ 

nur mal im ernst, mal rein theoretisch offtopichaft 

Sandy isn quad mit SMT also 2 kerne die jeweils AVX können (was ja nun unweiderlegbar den boost bringt hier)
der fx isn fast echter octa... also 4 module, ein modul hat 2 mal l1 cache,2 (intcores) etc kan auch avx wenn der nun 8 avx einheiten hat und nichtnur 4, ganz noobig ausgedrückt sollte der doch sogar mit nem sandy mithalten... 

hätte ich kein AM2+ brett und noch dr2 ich würd mir nen fx holen >.< nur das sind mir zu viele mehrkosten wegen mobo/ram :/

~update in progress und nomma gw zum abs 1. platz~

edit:

muss mal was loswerden xD bei deinem Vcore/temp verhältniss, hast du nicht schon gehört wie die elektromigration deine cpu auffrisst? xD das ist krank...... xD aber das ergebniss ist auch krank, von daher....xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. November 2011)

Leider ignoriert das UEFI scheinbar wenn ich den CPU Multi ändere  Gut das ich mich für ein so hochwertiges board entschieden habe
Daher gibts nur die Stock Werte ohne SMT (steigert den Wert um rund 2 Gflops)
Intel Core i3 2100, DDR3 1333 Ram und ein ASUS P8H61 aus dem Budget-Gamer von meinem Bruder

Es folgen demnächst noch ein Phenom II @ 2,6 GHz  und ein Athlon II x3 um die hinteren Ränge zu füllen
Eventuell gibt es auch noch den x6


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2011)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Leider ignoriert das UEFI scheinbar wenn ich den CPU Multi ändere  Gut das ich mich für ein so hochwertiges board entschieden habe
> Daher gibts nur die Stock Werte ohne SMT (steigert den Wert um rund 2 Gflops)
> Intel Core i3 2100, DDR3 1333 Ram und ein ASUS P8H61 aus dem Budget-Gamer von meinem Bruder
> 
> ...


 
Dein I3 hat ja auch kein offenen Multi, ist also klar das der Multi nicht greift?!


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (22. November 2011)

So jetzt habe ich auch mal meine Cpu etwas ausgereitzt 

Cpt. Spaulding | Phenom II 955 BE | 2608.8 | 34.71




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cpt. Spaulding | Phenom II 955 BE | 3813.0 | 48.13




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erneutes Bild wegen test ob man es sieht o.o

@EDIT: Mhh der zeigt mir nicht mehr die bilder direkt an, sondern über einen Link...woran kann das liegen? habs eigentlich gemacht wie sonst auch <.<


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. November 2011)

^^Eigtl. sollte das anstandslos funktionieren, ansonsten nochmal nach Plan vorgehen [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1 



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> asso und der 1055T öhm, pc deine freundin/frau/MUTTER?! xD schwester, weiblich?^^


 Der steckt im Rechner der Freundin drinn (also der steht quasi hinter mir) 
*> SYS 2:* AMD X6-1055T @ 3,00GHz|H²O|AsRock 880G Extreme³|4GB G.Skill DDR3-2000|EVGA GTX 560Ti|BeQuiet 600W|Cooler Master CM690II* <*


ILAN12346 schrieb:


> muss mal was loswerden xD bei deinem Vcore/temp verhältniss, hast du nicht schon gehört wie die elektromigration deine cpu auffrisst? xD das ist krank...... xD aber das ergebniss ist auch krank, von daher....xD


 Ich dachte wir wären im eXtreme Forum  Elektro was?


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. November 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Elektro was?


 

Cpt. Spaulding, deine bildchen gehen nicht ._.


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (22. November 2011)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Cpt. Spaulding, deine bildchen gehen nicht ._.


 

So habe es nochmal gemacht, jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren...keine ahnung warum es vorher nicht ging^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dein I3 hat ja auch kein offenen Multi, ist also klar das der Multi nicht greift?!


Ich will ihn auch nicht nach oben, sondern nach unten verändern 
Man kann Im Bios jede stufe bis 31 auswählen, diese werden aber nicht übernommen^^
Ist nicht meiner


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. November 2011)

Ich glaub meine Rams sind lahm XD der 1055er könnte mich knacken.
Knack mal 53 ,brauch auch mal nen grund mich mit den Timings zu befassen  1055T rockt in P/L alles 
Probier mal bitte mit 2750/3000er NB ,dann müsste ich den kürzeren ziehn durch die RAM timings,aber hab noch Reserven und wenns knallt ne ausrede für SB-E 6/8 Core  .
Krieg ja auch nur nein oder Kopfschmerz oder kannst auch mal was selbst machen zu hören  Da darf ich auch mal ne ausrede haben.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE|Q6600|3600|45.79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askard (5. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen

Askard91|I7-3930k|2600.0|56,52
Askard91|I7-3930k|4500.2|96,78


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Ergebnisse sind lassen noch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Ab wann nutzt Win7 denn die Bulli Erweiterungen?
Muss man dafür Win Updaten?

Sonntagsfahrer | FX-8120 | 2602,9 MHz | 23,74


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Februar 2012)

Jolly91 / Q9550 (E0) / 3.400Mhz / 1,080-1,088Vcore / 46,3262Gflops


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. Februar 2012)

@SonntagsFahrer hau mal die NB hoch und die timings schärfer,Die werte von 2,6 Ghz sind ja katastrophal -.-Hat der auch alle module belastet?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (15. Februar 2012)

iNsTaBiL | Phenom II X4 955 | 3716.5 MHz | 44.8678


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Benchmark liegt dem Bulli (noch) nicht.
sobald meine neue HDD da ist wird Win7 neu installiert und direkt noch einmal mit SP1 versehen.
Für das letzte SP1 hat es 6 Versuche benötigt um win7 zu updaten. Vllt ist da noch was im Argen im System.
Aber erstmal die Ergebnisse von 2,6GHz.
Ich habe auch noch einmal ein Test mit 4 Threats erstellt um zu zeigen / sehen, dass 4 weitere "Kerne" nicht viel bringt.
Jetzt heißt es Ursachenforschung 

Edit
Erster Hinweis, alle Kerne werden erst nach 4 Sek richtig belastet und 4 Sek vor Schluss fallen Sie schon wieder mit der Auslastung.
Timings kann ich nicht verändern, dann stürzt das System sofort ab.

Ergebnis OC @ 4,9GHz => 43,1569GFlops


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Februar 2012)

Glaube auch das das eher ein kompiler bug ist der wohl eher nur 1 modul als 4 auslastet,der müste meinen locker durch AVX schlagen,und eigentlich auch den I7 quad 
53 gflops  schaff ich schon mit 2,6 ghz,
Probier es in 2-4 monaten oder mit Win 8 nochmal.....der score ist mit garantie einem bug verschuldet.
Der I7 war anfangs auch weitaus schwächer als der X6 in diesem bench,bis ein AVX patch kam.
Kannst du die northbrigde nicht höher knallen?Das programm ist eher Cache als Kerntakt abhängig.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

@45thFuchs das lässt ja dann noch hoffen, auf das es ein bug ist 
ich werde mal gucken bezüglich der NB aber viel geht da nicht, zumal die Kühlung diesbezüglich bissel schlecht ist.
Aber ein Versuch ist es ja wert.

EDIT
HT2k9 NB2485,9
23,8856GFlops also minimal erhöht aber die Tendenz ist entscheidend 

Edit2
Habe grade mal mit Ecosia gesucht (das bessere Google)
Planet 3DNow hat den FX8150 getestet mit und ohne Turbo, da hat der Bulli 30,6 respektive 33,4GFlops erreicht.
Scheint nicht der Benchmark für ein Bulldozer zu sein.
Quelle


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. Februar 2012)

Ach ich bekomme mit meinem CoreI7 920 mit 4,2GHz und DDR 1600 CL7 nur 51 -53 Gflops ......
bilder habe ich gerade nicht da aber kommen noch ....


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Februar 2012)

Ht auf 2000lassen ,NB hoch bringt mehr da du den cache dann beschleunigst.


----------



## thelastone (17. Februar 2012)

thelastone|Q6600|3263|bis zu 36.51 Gflops

Bild hab ich jez leider keins


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. August 2012)

so wieder da, dickes sorry, bin mal liste am aktualisieren :>

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gary94 (22. August 2012)

So dann darf meiner auch mal antreten.

Gary94|Intel Core i5 3570K|4204.7|57.39




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Festtakt:

Softy | i7-3770K | 2607,9 MHz | 61,87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freier Takt:

Softy | i7-3770K | 4802,1 MHz | 112,54




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansOConner (27. August 2012)

*Festtakt* - Intel Core i5-3570K @2.6 GHz:

HansOConner | i5-3570K | 2600 | 73.48




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Frei wählbarer Takt (OC)* - Intel Core i5-3570K:

HansOConner | i5-3570K | 3800 | 105.61  (@Stock -> 3.4 GHz + Turbo)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HansOConner | i5-3570K | 4500 | 123.23




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

Freier Takt
minicoopers | i7-3770K | 4800 MHz | 107.535

Bild


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2014)

Festtakt:

Hawky1980 | FX 8350 | 2603,9 MHz | 55,93




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freier Takt:

Hawky1980 | FX 8350 | 4599,8 MHz | 92,62




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

Softy | i7-3770K | 5005,9 MHz | 144,17  |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (12. Februar 2014)

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein 

0madmex0 | Phenom X6 1100T | 3281,4 MHz | 61,24 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Februar 2014)

Freier Takt:

Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650 ES | 2300MHz | 208.74 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix da Softy, her mit dem Pokal


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nix da Softy, her mit dem Pokal



 Dual-CPU gilt nicht  

Btw. weil der Thread schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde, werde ich morgen oder so einen neuen aufmachen. Daher könnt Ihr Euch schon mal ans neue Schema gewöhnen :

| GFlops | User-Name | CPU @ Frequenz | RAM @ MHz + Latenzen | Link

Ach ja, und Multi-CPU Systeme werden disqualifiziert.   (Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut, der benchmark ist viel zu gut um hier in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.
Ich muss morgen mal gucken was der L5639 so hergibt, vielleicht krieg ich dich auch mit einer CPU


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut, der benchmark ist viel zu gut um hier in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.



Ja, finde ich auch  Eine feindliche Übernahme des Threads ist laut PCGH_Stephan leider nicht möglich, weil der Thread schon zu alt ist, daher eben ein neuer Thread.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen mal gucken was der L5639 so hergibt, vielleicht krieg ich dich auch mit einer CPU



Streng Dich an


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Februar 2014)

Wurde mein Ergebnis jetzt erst geknackt, meine damalige CPU war am 21.11.2011 ja schon fast 1J. alt, da sind bis dato schon paar Tage ins Land gestrichen und
nen merklicher Zuwachs ist da ja bis auf knappe 4%chen nicht zu verzeichen (ok ist ja auch nur der direkte Nachfolger)


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2014)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Benchmark 2 Jahre lang mehr oder weniger in der Versenkung verschwunden war  Ich habe ihn auch erst vorgestern mal wieder ausgegraben 

Hier geht's weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/319441-ranking-linx-bench-reloaded.html


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2014)

Bitte veröffentlicht neue Ergebnisse im Thread von Softy: [Ranking] LinX Bench Reloaded
Danke an ILAN12346 für die Pflege in der Vergangenheit!

*Thread geschlossen*


----------

